# GMail Invites



## GroundZeroX (Jun 15, 2004)

I have been given numerous GMail invitations, and they keep giving me more. I am trying to do my part in helping GMail succeed, and they gave me 5 more GMail invitations. There are no catches, the first 5 e-mails to whitehatzero@spymac.com will get them, no questions asked.


----------



## GroundZeroX (Jun 15, 2004)

Okay, I'm all out now. But I will be posting again once I get more. I could get more as early as tomorrow.


----------



## jonmichael23 (Jun 16, 2004)

wouldnt mind having one myself


----------



## soulseek (Jun 16, 2004)

who cares bout gmail.

.mac rules..

and then comes spymac.!!!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 16, 2004)

I find .mac pretty overpriced and the service is not compareable to my new mail-provider. The only argument for .mac is the good implementation in panther and surely better in tiger.


----------



## WinWord10 (Jun 16, 2004)

soulseek said:
			
		

> who cares bout gmail.
> 
> .mac rules..
> 
> and then comes spymac.!!!



How could you say .mac is better when gmail is offering roughly 68 times the space for free?


----------



## ablack6596 (Jun 16, 2004)

Awww I missed it


----------



## mdnky (Jun 16, 2004)

WinWord10 said:
			
		

> How could you say .mac is better when gmail is offering roughly 68 times the space for free?



No ads or scanning of messages for one...


----------



## quiksan (Jun 16, 2004)

*Well, Mr K is the quickest on the Draw.  No more emails please!!* 


email me (for quickest response) if you want one.  I've got ONLY 1 available at the moment - gave the rest away.  but I've (quickly) run out of technical friends who'd appreciate the gesture.  so let's hear it!!!


----------



## quiksan (Jun 16, 2004)

*Well, Mr K is the quickest on the Draw.  No more emails please!!*


----------



## ablack6596 (Jun 16, 2004)

bah  should have checked my e-mail sooner.


----------



## twister (Jun 16, 2004)

Ohh i want one.


----------



## andehlu (Jun 16, 2004)

gmail is evil.


----------



## twister (Jun 16, 2004)

andehlu said:
			
		

> gmail is evil.



Why?


----------



## GroundZeroX (Jun 16, 2004)

I have two GMail accounts personally, the next time invitations go out, I should have double, but I'm not positive on that. It seems like the longer you have been with GMail, the more they give you when the invitations are sent out. My first set of invitations was only 2, then I got a few sets of 3, now i'm getting 5 at a time. The invitations seem to be coming faster. Yesturday morning I had 3, and I gave those away relatively fast, then when I got home, I had 5 more waiting for me.


----------



## spitty27 (Jun 16, 2004)

im feeling nice. last gmail invite. first person to email yoav.weiss@gmail.com gets the invite. ill probably get more soon. i will post back here so my inbox wont get flooded. not that i care...its 1g


----------



## ablack6596 (Jun 16, 2004)

Yay!  Hoepfully I got it   Sorry if you got two from me, I got an error the first time when it tried saving the e-mail in the sent folder.


----------



## Randman (Jun 16, 2004)

I just got mine so I'm expecting some invites soon too. Have 2 already booked but will give one away here if any takers.


----------



## spitty27 (Jun 16, 2004)

ablack6596 got the invite. please no emails.


----------



## ablack6596 (Jun 16, 2004)

I would if I didn't get spittys 

edit: Nevermind already got one.  Thanks


----------



## twister (Jun 16, 2004)

I got a in invite!!!! Not from these nice people but someone else.  I'm so excited.  Gosh I'm a geek.


----------



## ablack6596 (Jun 16, 2004)

heh, me too


----------



## Randman (Jun 16, 2004)

Those invites are like crack.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 16, 2004)

what is it with those invitations? Is it something like gmail for free? Or is it impossible to sign in without such an invitation?


----------



## ablack6596 (Jun 16, 2004)

You can't sign up for Gmail without them.  It is like for beta testing it.


----------



## GroundZeroX (Jun 16, 2004)

Okay, I filled out the rest of the e-mails that I had received thanks to a friend. Thanks to some friends of mine, who want to help get GMail in as many peoples hands as possible, I am now taking continual e-mail requests for Gmail at whitehatzero@spymac.com. It is first come first serve basis. When you get the invitation e-mail, never send an e-mail to the person who is inviting you. This is a must. My friends are very private people, but want to help me out with this. I have friends who have GMail account's, some who get unusually more addresses then everyone else. I personally have two, which I am harvesting invitations from. Invitations will be sent in the priority in which they are received. In other words, first come first serve. you may get an invitation immediately, you may not get anything at all ever, but I will do my best to fill out as many as possible with the amount I do have access to. I have all ready given 7 out since yesturday, and I will have access to another 3 immediately, with the rest getting sent off as soon as they become availiable. 


Whitehatzero@spymac.com


----------



## twister (Jun 16, 2004)

It'll be available for everyone eventually.  Only by invitation for now.


----------



## soulseek (Jun 16, 2004)

when i say .mac is better, i see it from my point of view.

now i use email for private use, so i dont use up that many MBs of email!!

what i like bout .mac (and thats why i pay) is its integration to the system.. its amazing what u can do with .mac if u get to know it, and the future will bring wonderful features ...

next comes spymac, they too have a similar app to replace .mac integration called spydisk... its quite good.


u see in the end, its never bout space. its about ease of use!!!


----------



## ablack6596 (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I have .mac and gmail is pretty nice   I don't even see the ads.  The website loads instantly, I click anything at it's there.  .Mac is nice because of all the iApps abilitys to use it, but I would really like more space and features such as PHP.


----------



## GroundZeroX (Jun 16, 2004)

I currently have 7 GMail accounts ready right now as we speak. 


whitehatzero@spymac.com


----------



## bobbo (Jun 16, 2004)

what do you mean? is gmail open? huh?


----------



## GroundZeroX (Jun 16, 2004)

Gmail is currently open, but only on an invitational basis. The Gmail invitations have been sold on EBay for over $100, to be the first to get on there. I just want to help GMAIL do well, so I am giving away invitations.


----------



## Randman (Jun 17, 2004)

.Mac is still my main e-mail address but it's nice having an alternative for storage and not worrying if it gets on a list somewhere so randman@gmail.com is fine.
   Besides, it's the factor of saying: I have one and also getting an address you want rather than randman1987@whatever.com.


----------



## Randman (Jun 17, 2004)

How long was it before you got an invite to give away? I got my account on Tuesday.


----------



## GroundZeroX (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't know, it took a while though


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 17, 2004)

thank you ^^


----------



## Ricky (Jun 17, 2004)

Stop making threads about Gmail in Apple discussion.


----------



## acidtuch10 (Jun 17, 2004)

Share an invite?????


----------



## twister (Jun 18, 2004)

So is anyone else having so so results with gmail and safari?  Mine works most of the time but it does crash safari once and a while.


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 18, 2004)

twister said:
			
		

> So is anyone else having so so results with gmail and safari?  Mine works most of the time but it does crash safari once and a while.



i have had it crash twice and it stalls on "loading..." a lot


----------



## ksv (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't understand what's _so_ fascinating about those gmail accounts. With $100, I could buy my own domain and a hard drive, set up an email server and have *200 GB* of email storage. Ad free. The problem is, though, how would I use all of that? How would I even use 1 GB?


----------



## Dusky (Jun 18, 2004)

> With $100, I could buy my own domain and a hard drive, set up an email server and have 200 GB of email storage. Ad free.



Which do you think is easier to share orally, username@gmail.com or username@unpopulardomain.com?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jun 18, 2004)

Spymac works fine for me, had 1Gb email via Pop3 for quite sometime now. Over @ Neowin, all the 'windows users' never STFU about Gmail, i am so tired of hearing about it, its just email service, WOW!


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 19, 2004)

andehlu said:
			
		

> gmail is evil.


I tend to agree that GMail is odious... but I don't like feeling this way about Google in general because it has been such a good "friend" for sooooo long.

I used to love AltaVista and felt like I was "cheating" when I switched to Google. I really don't want to relive those feelings again.

I'm still hoping that Google is just going through a "phase"...


----------



## Devil Tiger (Jun 19, 2004)

I wouldnt mind having one, I just e-mailed you mate.

This should help gmail I agree..


----------



## Orbit (Jun 19, 2004)

im keen to get one aye so if anyone has any spares....


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey, is anyone getting a 502 server error with gmail?


----------



## Randman (Jun 21, 2004)

Nope. Works fine. Have 2 gmail accounts to give out.


----------



## twister (Jun 21, 2004)

I will be giving one away over at our Website Forums.


----------



## twister (Jun 21, 2004)

I will be giving one away over at our Website Forums.   And no no 502 error.  Actually it all works pretty smooth!!


----------



## ablack6596 (Jun 21, 2004)

Couple days ago I had it open, and it kept saying to try again later when I tried to go back to my inbox.  Maybe it was down for awhile?  Works pretty nicely though.


----------



## ablack6596 (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey and I just realised I have some invitations. Since you guys got me this account first 2 people to email me at ablack6596(at)gmail.com gets a gmail account


----------



## Randman (Jun 21, 2004)

2 more to give out...


----------



## Randman (Jun 21, 2004)

Have 2 more to give out...


----------



## bobw (Jun 21, 2004)

mactek@comcast.net


----------



## Randman (Jun 21, 2004)

You have gmail.


----------



## bobw (Jun 21, 2004)

thanks


----------



## RyanLang (Jun 21, 2004)

First five people to post a reply can have a Gmail account if they want.


----------



## Randman (Jun 21, 2004)

Make it 7. Have 2 more.


----------



## twister (Jun 21, 2004)

*Warning*  I don't know if it's true for everyone, but I sent two invites out with Safari and neither arrived at their destination.  Using FireFox everything went ok.  However I did loose two invites.  Be warned Safari may not be able to send invites!!


----------



## twister (Jun 21, 2004)

*Warning*  I don't know if it's true for everyone, but I sent two invites out with Safari and neither arrived at their destination.  Using FireFox everything went ok.  However I did loose two invites.  Be warned Safari may not be able to send invites!!


----------



## twister (Jun 21, 2004)

Stop starting these posts please....... I'm not being mean, I just think we have to many threads on the same 'ol topic.


----------



## RyanLang (Jun 21, 2004)

Way to consider other people's needs/feelings, very impressive.


----------



## twister (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the wealth RyanLang


----------



## Ricky (Jun 21, 2004)

Is this about Apple?

I think not.

Moved to the Cafe.


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 21, 2004)

respond!


i want to register pseudoantidisestablishmentarianism@gmail.com (because i can)


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 21, 2004)

i am guessing that this was in news and rumors... and the thing is it is not just Apple news it's "_For discussing news worthy information_"


----------



## macavenger (Jun 21, 2004)

Still got any? I'll take one if so  Don't really need another e-mail, but would be interested in checking it out.


----------



## jarinteractive (Jun 21, 2004)

I would be interested in an account, as well.  Email me forums@jarinteractive.com.

Thanks!

-JARinteractive


----------



## GroundZeroX (Jun 21, 2004)

Well, you can thank zac stemmley <stem_13@hotmail.com>, because now, no one is getting gmail that hasn't gotten it yet. I won't give away these things when people are insulting me in the requests. 

I have plenty of people in que, but because of zac stemmley <stem_13@hotmail.com>, I am not planning on sending any more out for the forseeable future.


----------



## ksv (Jun 21, 2004)

GroundZeroX said:
			
		

> Well, you can thank zac stemmley <stem_13@hotmail.com>, because now, no one is getting gmail that hasn't gotten it yet. I won't give away these things when people are insulting me in the requests.
> 
> I have plenty of people in que, but because of zac stemmley <stem_13@hotmail.com>, I am not planning on sending any more out for the forseeable future.



So, this Zac guy deserves a lesson with the flame thrower, or what else is the intention of posting his email here?


----------



## GroundZeroX (Jun 21, 2004)

You guys can do whatever you want to do to him. Personally, I don't have any desire to continue to send these things to people who don't appreciate it, or to people who will insult me.


----------



## Orbit (Jun 21, 2004)

hey can i plz have an account?

thanks


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 21, 2004)

so..... are you going to PM us or something?


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 21, 2004)

bummer cuz mine is broke right now :'(

502 errors up the wazoo


----------



## GroundZeroX (Jun 22, 2004)

The moron who insulted me just sent me another e-mail acting like nothing ever happened asking for one. Claiming that a friend told him to IM me. Well, whoever 'zac stemmley' <stem_13@hotmail.com>'s friend is, thank you for ruining it for everyone else by having your friend send me rude e-mails. Now I can just let the invites build up. 

I am not bitter, I just see no point in helping out with things when those that I help call me names in e-mails for requests. That is just rude.


----------



## Randman (Jun 22, 2004)

jarinteractive said:
			
		

> I would be interested in an account, as well.  Email me forums@jarinteractive.com.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -JARinteractive


Sent.


----------



## Randman (Jun 22, 2004)

MacMan said:
			
		

> hey can i plz have an account?
> 
> thanks


Sent.


----------



## Orbit (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks heaps RandMan!

is it possible to set mail up 2 check my new gmail account?


----------



## Randman (Jun 22, 2004)

No way... yet. I'm sure there will be something like the hotmail plug-in once more people get it.


----------



## GroundZeroX (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't know if there will be anything like the Hotmail plug-in for GMail. There are some technical issues that people have to grasp with. Hotmail runs off of a proprietary protocol called HTTP. HTTP itself isn't proprietary, but using it as the basis for the protocol to transport e-mail is. It is also fairly easy to find clients that MS DOES allow to interoperate with Hotmail, giving room for reverse engineering. If MS wouldn't have implemented Hotmail support in such products such as Outlook express, and Outlook, I don't think we would have stuff like the HTTP support protocol for the Mail.app. There is no reason to think that GMail is using HTTP support, and as long as there are no clients that can access GMail without a web browser, I doubt there will be support for it in Mail.app either.

If it was purely a matter of someone writing one, then we'd all ready have one for Yahoo. Yahoo has 5 million more active e-mailers then Hotmail. Yet I haven't seen any solution to getting it to work with Mail.app.


----------



## twister (Jun 22, 2004)

there is a gmail notification thing in the works.  I saw it at macupdate.com yesterday.


----------



## Hype.it (Jun 22, 2004)

Got anymore Gmail accounts? My lycos is filling up too quickly, mostly with annoying spam. Please email me: la_it@lycos.com


----------



## WiSparky (Jun 22, 2004)

If there are still some left, sparky@wiwrestling.com.

Thanks a lot man.


----------



## jarinteractive (Jun 22, 2004)

a few weeks ago Google was talking that they may add POP3 access before the public release, but I don't know if that will come to pass.

-James


----------



## lbj (Jun 22, 2004)

If anyone is looking at giving away yet another invite, I would be appreciative.

leebeyer@yahoo.com


----------



## twister (Jun 22, 2004)

They are out there, and some so easy to get.    Just takes a little looking.


----------



## Hype.it (Jun 22, 2004)

here! 

http://www.wired.com/news/infostructure/0,1377,63786,00.html?tw=wn_12culthead

http://search.ebay.com/gmail_W0QQsokeywordredirectZ1


----------



## quiksan (Jun 22, 2004)

between my wife and I, we've got 15-20 gmail invites available.
send me an email - quiksan@gmail.com if you want one.  
I'll be checking that account 1 or 2 times a day.  

first come, first serverd.
Though if any of you want to make me laugh a little in the process, I'd love to see your most CREATIVE reasons for needing/wanting a gmail account.  (it's new, and cool to try out, it's more space, it's google, whatever, I know all those reasons)
No, it's not a contest, just a little entertainment for me.  




DISCLAIMER:
ONLY SEND ME ONE REQUEST PLEASE.  
I'm not giving more than one to a person - if you try, I won't give you even 1. 
Sorry to mention it here - I'd like to think the MacOSX folks are pretty on the level.  I got some people trying to 'scam' me out of multiple invites when I posted on my blog.  no more of that!  lesson learned.


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 22, 2004)

if possible solidsnake@autosavants.com


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 22, 2004)

exactly! why be nice to rude people? give um to personal friends, family members or people in your comunity


----------



## GroundZeroX (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, I just checked my Spymac mail again, and I continue to get e-mails from the exact same person who was rude, just sending under a different person, just different username. I can tell it's him because he created an e-mail address with gibberish in it from Hotmail trying to get a GMail invitation. The guy pretty much copied and pasted the previous message he sent me asking for another invitations. What the moron fails to realize, is that Hotmail can't get invitations anyways. lol

Here is the new e-mail address he is sending me stuff from.
oiurc kalim <sessessesses@hotmail.com>

I'm tired of dealing with this guy, so if anyone can prove to me that they are flaming, and getting this guy spammed, will get 3 gmail invitations to whatever e-mail address they want. 



			
				JetwingX said:
			
		

> exactly! why be nice to rude people? give um to personal friends, family members or people in your comunity


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 22, 2004)

solidsnake@autosavants.com 

I'd love to have a gmail account


----------



## WinWord10 (Jun 22, 2004)

Ooh so that's why my invitation hasn't come... man that's retarded. You sure showed him.


----------



## Orbit (Jun 22, 2004)

ummm hotmail can recive them thats how i got mine off randman


----------



## GroundZeroX (Jun 23, 2004)

Everyone I talked to has told me that Hotmail has been blocking the GMail invitations. Yahoo is putting invitations into the Bulk E-mails.


----------



## Randman (Jun 23, 2004)

GroundZeroX said:
			
		

> Everyone I talked to has told me that Hotmail has been blocking the GMail invitations. Yahoo is putting invitations into the Bulk E-mails.


It's hit or miss. ... And I have 3 more to give out.


----------



## Randman (Jun 23, 2004)

lbj said:
			
		

> If anyone is looking at giving away yet another invite, I would be appreciative.
> 
> leebeyer@yahoo.com


Sent.


----------



## Randman (Jun 23, 2004)

WiSparky said:
			
		

> If there are still some left, sparky@wiwrestling.com.
> 
> Thanks a lot man.


Sent.


----------



## Randman (Jun 23, 2004)

Hype.it said:
			
		

> Got anymore Gmail accounts? My lycos is filling up too quickly, mostly with annoying spam. Please email me: la_it@lycos.com


Sent.


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 23, 2004)

solidsnake@autosavants.com


thanks


----------



## Randman (Jun 23, 2004)

solidsnake said:
			
		

> solidsnake@autosavants.com
> 
> 
> thanks


Sent.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 23, 2004)

stupid question but does gmail support pop/imap and smtp? In other words: can I download the mails with my mail client or do I have to use the webinterface?


----------



## Dusky (Jun 23, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> stupid question but does gmail support pop/imap and smtp? In other words: can I download the mails with my mail client or do I have to use the webinterface?



Webmail only, for now.  Pop support will come later.  It's still to be determined whether it'll be free or at a "nominal cost."


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 23, 2004)

And what will happen to testers like us? Will we have to pay for it - if needed - after it's released officially?


----------



## nmm88 (Jun 23, 2004)

I have 6 gmail invites and will give to the first 6 to e-mail me! noah@noahmyers.com


----------



## legacyb4 (Jun 23, 2004)

Single invite leftover from my first batch of invites.

Suprisingly, not all my friends were interested...

legacy at gmail dot com

First come, first serve...

[Taken]


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 23, 2004)

first four to send me a PM with their e-mail addresses can get an invite


----------



## quiksan (Jun 23, 2004)

i've still got 10 invites...
email me if you want one

quiksan@gmail.com


----------



## WinWord10 (Jun 26, 2004)

Someone please invite
henry@henryhand.com

Thanks =) =) =)


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 3, 2004)

I have some left as well.   fruttamartorana at hotmail - it may take some time before I asnwer as that address is used exclusively for spam.


----------



## acidtuch10 (Jul 8, 2004)

Are there any invites still out there? Would be great to get one.


----------



## MacMuppet (Jul 26, 2004)

Probably wishful thinking at this stage, but any invites still going? I would love to get an account sorted soon.

macmuppet@benjamino.net

Thanks!


----------



## fryke (Aug 2, 2004)

Doesn't seem to crash Safari 1.3 Beta. Not a once. It still hangs on 'loading...' sometimes, but not that much, and a simple reload works wonders. Gmail is a fine product - best webmail available, I think. Very clean interface, gotta love that. The Google ads are so unobstrusive that you can simply ignore them if you want to. I don't know exactly what to do with the space available, but I guess that'll come with the years... Using it for my fryke.com account(s) only, not for my personal/professional ones, since I want those to be POP3 or IMAP accounts. But for webmail, Gmail is gonna rock, quite simply, the world. It's the hitman for services like Hotmail and GMX, I believe. You'll want one...

Now back on topic: I haven't gotten any invites since I've got the account on 2004-06-21... I hope I'll get some soon. If I do, I'll write some out on macnews.net.tc for sure.


----------



## drunkmac (Aug 2, 2004)

Any invites? Would love Gmail. Please PM me. Will give Diablo II items (lol)


----------



## twister (Aug 3, 2004)

Doesn't crash in Safari 1.2.2 anymore either.  They fixed it!!  Also, invites are few and far between anymore.


----------



## Convert (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey I have an extra invite. Turns out a friend sent me one, thinking I ddin't have a gmail account. The funny part is he sent it to my Gmali account    ::ha:: 

Anyhow, if anyone wants it, email me->Moosiemo@gmail.com


----------



## Alex (Sep 3, 2004)

Okay...  I have 6 Gmail invites to give away... but then I was thinking, I really want to get something back from this... Has anyone ever heard of FreeiPods.com?

Well it really works... 
http://www.gearlive.com/archives/2004/07/freeipodscom_is.html

Basicly, you sign up for the site, freeipods.com and then they ask you to sign up for AOL, or a credit card, or netscape, those types of things... most, if not all do not cost any money, and you can cancel at any time... 

You have to get 5 people to sign up then they send you a free iPod. 

so I'll give away a gmail account to anyone who signs up for something for me...  All you have to do is like what I did... I signed up for AOL, I get 1000+ free hours, for 50 days, before that 50 days is over, I cancel, and I havent paid for anything... 

And sign up for something... it'll tell me who signed up, but it may take 1-3 days to register that you gave me something.... so shoot me an email, let me know its coming...

This may sound like some scam, but do some research, its real. and then all you guys have to do is get 5 of your friends to join, and you'll get a free ipod too!

Thanks, Alex


----------



## Convert (Sep 5, 2004)

Got 4 invites....email/Pm me if you want one, or post here


----------



## Erix (Sep 5, 2004)

I would like to try Gmail also. If anyone could invite me, I would be happy.

Thanks.

erix@myrealbox.com


----------



## Randman (Sep 5, 2004)

Erix said:
			
		

> I would like to try Gmail also. If anyone could invite me, I would be happy.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> erix@myrealbox.com


Sent.


----------



## Convert (Sep 5, 2004)

Alright Erix, check your inbox


----------



## Convert (Sep 5, 2004)

Lol....you sent him one....oh ****...


----------



## Erix (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Randman and Convert. I got the invites and signed up for one.


----------



## Convert (Sep 5, 2004)

Alright....well if a friend of yours wants an invite just give him/her the link in the unused email...


----------



## Browni (Sep 6, 2004)

I have 6 invites send emails to adamswbrown@gmail.com and ill invite you


----------



## Orbit (Sep 6, 2004)

i also have 6 if anybody wants one


----------



## tbenning (Sep 6, 2004)

send me a request at tbenning.at.gmail.dot.com.

tim


----------



## G4Grover (Sep 6, 2004)

I have 6 available, and since the folks here have been nice enough to help me with a few problems, I'd like to offer them here!

First 6 people that email me at jason.grover at gmail.com get my invites.

Thanks all, for a great forum of folks!

Jason


----------



## diablojota (Sep 8, 2004)

I just got my Gmail account!  My friend sent me an invite.  Sweet!


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 14, 2004)

twister said:
			
		

> Why?



Just write a long email with the words "bomb" somewhere in the paragraphs. Then in another, write "President" and then some sentences later, write the word "kill" in another sentence. This was reported on some site (I can't remember) someone accidently did this and then they got a visit from the friendly neighborhood FBI! Those email reading bots on GMail (widely reported) look for keywords like those then report them. So, no Gmail for me.


----------



## arkayn (Sep 15, 2004)

Since I don't use my account much anyway, I don't care.

Of course I also have 6 invites hanging around!!


----------



## Will_Richo (Sep 15, 2004)

arkayn said:
			
		

> Since I don't use my account much anyway, I don't care.
> 
> Of course I also have 6 invites hanging around!!



Yes please  I wiuld like to try it out if you would be so kind.

Any invite here please mac@dpnd.co.uk

Mucho Gracias!


----------



## diablojota (Sep 15, 2004)

After using Gmail for a bit, I find it to be the best web-based email to date.  Very intuitive, easy to use.  I find it to be an excellent solution and am in the process of migrating solely to Gmail.


----------



## ora (Sep 15, 2004)

Will_Richo said:
			
		

> Yes please  I wiuld like to try it out if you would be so kind.
> 
> Any invite here please mac@dpnd.co.uk
> 
> Mucho Gracias!



Sent


----------



## Will_Richo (Sep 15, 2004)

ora said:
			
		

> Sent


Thanks Ora, set up and checking it out. Looks good so far.

Thanks Again.

Will


----------



## bobbo (Sep 22, 2004)

6 invites

email me at lowfatsourcreme@gmail.com


----------



## cigar (Sep 22, 2004)

If you have an extra gmail to spare i would be interested in having one.
Just let me know trough PM.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Sep 22, 2004)

bobbo said:
			
		

> 6 invites
> 
> email me at lowfatsourcreme@gmail.com



Thank you. 

Kap


----------



## marz (Sep 23, 2004)

Would love one if any one has any left ... Thanks!


----------



## Browni (Sep 24, 2004)

adamswbrown@gmail.com send mail - get invite :-D


----------



## macavenger (Sep 24, 2004)

Anyone else looking for one? I have a couple left. PM me or e-mail fsijb@uaf.edu


----------



## marz (Oct 5, 2004)

Returning the favor (karma) 

I've got 5 invites, email me if you'd like one at mharszlak [@] gmail.com


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Oct 6, 2004)

marz said:
			
		

> Returning the favor (karma)
> 
> I've got 5 invites, email me if you'd like one at mharszlak [@] gmail.com


Thanks 

Kap


----------



## bobbo (Oct 17, 2004)

Here is a cool site that is a sort of Gmail writing contest. It's quick though. Check it out.

http://gmailsource.atspace.org


----------



## modular (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey great idea using a forum to help spread out your invites
Count me in for one!


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 18, 2004)

i got 6 invitations with me.. anyone want 'em? drop me an email at AbsarShah@gmail.com, and i'll send you an invitation at that address.


----------



## lmno (Oct 23, 2004)

I'd be interested in an invite if someone would like to share?

Please PM me.


----------



## bobw (Oct 24, 2004)

I have 6 invites. PM me with email address if you want one.


----------



## lucanalin (Oct 24, 2004)

I have 3 more invites. PM me with your email address.


----------



## diddy (Oct 25, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> I have 6 invites. PM me with email address if you want one.



thanks bob!



when i get my invites, i will post again and give them out.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 26, 2004)

Anyone some invites left? Please mail to Zammy(at)gmx.de. Thanks!


----------



## bobw (Oct 26, 2004)

You got it Zammy


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 26, 2004)

really?? To that Zammy address? Hmmm, let me check my spam filter.  Thanks, Bob!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 26, 2004)

hmmm, nothing here.


----------



## drunkmac (Oct 30, 2004)

I need a GMail account! mercurialdelivery@yahoo.com pls!!!


----------



## bobw (Oct 30, 2004)

You got it


----------



## spitty27 (Oct 30, 2004)

woops sent drunkmac one too. give the invite link to a friend


----------



## drunkmac (Oct 31, 2004)

bobw and the other guy lol, thanks a ton for the gmail invite! I appreciate it!


----------



## drunkmac (Nov 15, 2004)

Got some to give out! First come, first serve (and if you ask nicely!). E-mail me at vveneziani@gmail.com requesting one.


----------



## blue&whiteman (Nov 20, 2004)

I have 3 to give out.  msg me your email.  first come first serve.


----------



## blue&whiteman (Nov 26, 2004)

I assume this is happening to everyone but just to confirm.  are any of you having 6 fresh invites to send out each day?  the last 2 days I sent one each day and each next morning there was 6 again.

nice problem to have anyway.  any of you getting this also?


----------



## macavenger (Nov 26, 2004)

I still have a few invitations if anyone wants one...


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 27, 2004)

who doesn't have a gmail account now-a-days?


----------



## CATWEB (Dec 11, 2004)

Please I need a gmail account. Please email turmero30@hotmail.com


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 11, 2004)

just sent you, catweb.


----------



## CATWEB (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks Giaguara,
I received it.  I really appreciate it.  My mom lives abroad so her email account is limited to 2mb.  You think you can send me another one so i can create her a new gmail account.  If not, its ok..... thanks for everything.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 11, 2004)

once you have one, you can invite  her from your account, catweb.


----------



## Convert (Dec 11, 2004)

Catweb,
You probably have an invite to give to your mum, but incase you don't, I have just sent you one, check your inbox


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 11, 2004)

anyone another invitation left? 
Thanks!

(Sam@macosx.com)


----------



## Convert (Dec 11, 2004)

Check your mail Zammy.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks my friend!


----------



## CATWEB (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks Convert...   You guys in this forum are the best.  Thanks for all your support.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Dec 24, 2004)

I just got 5 GMail invites, but i promised a friend one when i first got a GMail account, so i can get away 4 invites, lol.  Anyone who emails me, RSkwiat@Gmail.com, can get one of the last ones, seeing that i don't check my messages here that often or my AIM is blocked for people who are not on my buddlylist (dont ask ex girlfriend problems)


----------



## Will_Richo (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi i have 8 to give away. Got 10 but used 2 already. Drop me an e-mail to richo.uk@gmail.com, 1st come 1st served. 

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Will_Richo (Dec 28, 2004)

Will_Richo said:
			
		

> Hi i have 8 to give away. Got 10 but used 2 already. Drop me an e-mail to richo.uk@gmail.com, 1st come 1st served.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all.




BUMP ::alien::


----------



## WinWord10 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have 6 invitations right now. Mail me at henry@henryhand.com if you want one.


----------



## bookem (Jan 6, 2005)

I have 1 spare.  PM for it.


----------



## Randman (Jan 12, 2005)

Have a bunch if anyone wants.


----------



## anerki (Jan 17, 2005)

I also have a ton of GMail invites left. PM me if you want one. First 7 only


----------



## Will_Richo (Jan 17, 2005)

Some here too if anyone needs one.


Send request here:
richo.uk@gmail.com


 ::angel::


----------



## mw84 (Feb 2, 2005)

Anymore going spare? Please   mwooten@boltblue.com


----------



## bobw (Feb 2, 2005)

mw84

you got it


----------



## mw84 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks a lot bob


----------



## legacyb4 (Feb 4, 2005)

My account was blessed with another 50 invites to have to pass out; those needing one contact me at legacy (at) gmail.com.

FCFS...


----------



## bookem (Feb 10, 2005)

I'v e got 50 spare if anyone wants one - pm me


----------



## diablojota (Feb 10, 2005)

I've got invites. If anyone wants any, please PM me.


----------



## smolz (Feb 11, 2005)

I got 50 too, pm me


----------



## Robn Kester (Mar 8, 2005)

Geesh they just dont stop do they! I finally got rid of the 5 I had left and found 50 new ones on my account the other day.

Anyone who needs one or 5 or 10 or whatever, let me know.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 8, 2005)

yeah really.. if they are giving us 50, why not just go public?


----------



## Safari_Addict (Mar 10, 2005)

PM me. I have 49... I want to keep 10 so... that's 39 for giving. first emails to doglover3049@gmail.com gets them!


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 10, 2005)

you aren't going to run out any time soon ^^


----------



## arodweb (Mar 15, 2005)

got 50 to give away


----------



## bobw (Mar 16, 2005)

Everyone has 50 to give away


----------

